# distribution panel



## kemidd (Jul 9, 2009)

Could anyone tell me where can I get a KT9AT3 distribution panel for my Fiat Ducato Autotrail.
When I put the switch down it seems stiff and blows the fuse. I was going to take the switch out but it won't budge so thinking buying a panel is the best thing to do.

Many Thanks

Kemidd


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Sargents Electrical may be able to help wyou with this one
He's also a member on MHF

http://sargentshop.co.uk

Brian


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Kemidd, the panel isn't one of ours but if you could send us a photo or describe what it looks like i am sure we can put a suitable one in the post FOC

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Well that's service for you... I don't think you can ask for a anything better than that.

Well done Ian.


----------



## kemidd (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for that but now we are not too sure if it is that at fault. There seems to be power up to the pump but the pump is not making a noise. Do I need to buy a new pump or is it fixable? My pump is a Shurflo.
Any advice would be appreciated =/

Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Disconnect the wires to the pump and see if everything else then works normally. If so then its probably a siezed pump.
Cracking offer from Ian!

Clive


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi kemidd did you get to the bottom of the pump issue? as Clive has suggested it does sound like a seized pump but if you need any assistance then please let us know.

Ian


----------

